# Bladder Infection/UTI Question



## ashleighjordan (Apr 28, 2004)

UGH.I have been struggling with UTI's and Cystitis for almost 3 years now. It's probably one of the msot annoying and painful things I've had to go through *aside from horrid IBS-D!*I think I've wiped out my current bladder infection *TONS of water and cranberry capsules* and I feel fine, no pain or urge to pee. I have noticed one thing though; after I go to the bathroom there is a bit of leakage. I have no discharge and there is no foul smell or anything...but its as if I've peed and finished up and as soon as I get up to walk back to my desk, I can feel a bit of wetness in my underwear. Anyone know what this could be from...? it's really annoying and I'd hate to think that I'm having THESE kinds of issues with my bladder - I'm still quite young!







Again, I don't know if this is a cause from a lot of pressure from sex and foreplay *I'm finally getting some after a REAL long time!







*Blah. Sometimes I wish I were born a man...







Ashleigh


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Ashleigh-- as someone who has been through more UTIs than I can count, be careful. The last one I had I tried to get rid of it with lots of water and cran juice, but it turned out it just sort of supressed it and I had problems for the whole remaining month with leakage and urgency. It felt better, but my bladder was really weak and still didn't feel all the way "right." It turns out the infection sort of went away, but still hung around for a month or so. It ended up somehow weakening my bladder and even now, almost a year since that infection, I still have more urgency than I ever did.I finally saw a urologist after that infection, and he recommended that if I ever thought I had an infection, to come in for a strong antiobiotic. I'm sure you know this since you've been getting them for so long, but I'd rather no one go through what I did! I started taking a half-dose of the antibiotic Cipro immediately after sex and I haven't had an infection in almost a year. I would recommend this for at least the UTI part of your problem. The cystitis requires different care.I feel your pain-- I'm only 21 and couldn't believe I had to deal with this kind of #### again...







good luck!


----------



## ashleighjordan (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks for your help, I really appreciate it. I just can't deal with this anymore! I've had little to no problems for almost 8 months and all of a sudden it comes on and BANG - won't leave me alone. The urgency and burning is not even there...it's the leakage that is really making me upset. I didn't even know this happened to people my age and because I've never gone to my doctor with anything like this before, I'm really embarrassed


----------



## krislynn (Jun 19, 2004)

Ashleigh, I am 28..I have gone through kidney stones, hematuria, uti's, no sleep from feeling like my bladder was irritated...i went to urologists and gynos..i have been on macrobid for 30 days once..I know the "wetness" feeling..its very annoying and bought pantyliners i bulk.the only one who helped me was a chiropracter. i went specifically for bowel bladder problems & female problems. I hope you consider going to one,,it helped me more than any other doctor and he didnt have to use any meds...


----------



## dysilap (Feb 14, 2004)

This sounds interesting. How did the Chiropractor help? I have had this prob for awhile, I am older, but still feel to young for depends. I hate buying the "poise Pads" embarssing, I had a lot of UTI when I first got married, now this plus IBS, frustrating. I do the same thing, I have to go pee about 6 times before i leave to go somewhere, and then when I stand up and start walking away, I feel more urine seeping out, any advice would be appreciated, sincerly, Laura


----------



## krislynn (Jun 19, 2004)

if you have been to a urologist and they cannot help you no matter what they do you knay want to go for a consultation at a chiropracter. after several visits, they did something in my pelvic area that gave me huge relief..i slept almost an entire night without getting up to use the bathroom!this is my chiropracters website...its very informative... http://www.musachiropractic.com/


----------



## ashleighjordan (Apr 28, 2004)

going to a chiropractor, i never would have thought of that. the problem seemed to have gone away a day after i posted. maybe it had something to do with the massive amounts of fluid i was consuming? who knows. it was scary, though...as it's never happened before and i knew it couldnt have been from anything else!thank you guys so much for your help. if it becomes a problem again and the doctor CANT help, i will definitely consider going to a chiro for assistance.







Ashleigh


----------



## krislynn (Jun 19, 2004)

i just got to the point, where i couldnt be any worse..i figured,,if anything i would have a straighter spine...they had this clicker like tool,,and had me place my hands over the pubic bone..and then clicked.and adjusted my pelvis..that night i slept almost the entire night through..no annoying wetness or a million trips to the bathroom before i could relax enough to sleep..it is worth a shot...


----------



## sickofthis (Apr 14, 2003)

I have also suffered from frequent UTI's for about 5 years (I am only 23!), and found that trying to "flush out" my system with cranberry juice and water doesn't help the problem in the long run. As soon as I feel that TERRIBLE feeling of urgency to pee, and then only a few drops coming out with PAIN and continued urgency, I make an appointment with my doctor. A simple urine test in the office, while I wait, tells if it is a standard UTI or something more severe...My doctor was kind enough to give me a refill perscription for Cipro so that when I come down with a UTI, I already have the med's to take to clear it up. Helps TREMENDOUSLY when travelling abroad!!! However, frequent UTI's can be a sign of a deeper bladder infection.....don't let it go untreated! good luck!


----------



## rocknrolljunkie (Jul 29, 2004)

yes, i would definitely not go untreated. regularly drink cranberry juice or take the capsuls, they are not a cure for UTI/Bladder infections, but they do help keep them away. Also, get up and go pee after you've had sex...I know it sounds stupid, and might "ruin the moment" but it can really make a difference.


----------



## krislynn (Jun 19, 2004)

sometimes the acid from cranberry juice can irritate yyour bladder...its used more as a preventative..you shouls sctually stick to water when you have the uti, then drink the juice to flush bacteria, as it will keep it from sticking ......


----------



## christiane53 (Jul 6, 2002)

Sorry it's taken so long to come up with this information AJ ... my doc gives me Macrobid which is an antibiotic exclusively used for urinary tract infecions. I had to wait until I was prescribed some to look up the chemical name so I could find what it is called in the USA ... over here it's Macrodantin. It works really well. It's a 10 day course and really cleans out any infection. I also use URAL which is an otc urinary alkalizer. Not sure what that is called in the USA, but I'm sure you would have an equivalent. It gets rid of the burning really well while you are healing.Take careKristy


----------



## krislynn (Jun 19, 2004)

I take that too ..in fact I was on it for 30 days once...it works well and doesnt cause too many ibs probs...


----------



## christiane53 (Jul 6, 2002)

Krislyn ... I think it is the ONLY antibiotic that causes no IBS problems for me. Pity it's exclusively for UTI's ...


----------

